# Topwater Smallie!



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I just got a baitcaster 3 weeks ago and have been having a few backlashes but none like this one. total disaster birdsnest so i cut the line and start bringing in my buzzbait by hand trying to give it some action on the way and then SPLOOSH! i feel a tug and i see a fish explode out of the water and i am just shocked. start pulling and the thing jumped 3 more times but i managed to keep tension. got it in..I didnt even know there were smallies in this "local" pond!


----------



## sploosh56 (Dec 31, 2008)

dude that's awesome


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Sweet1 He's a good looking smallie.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

nice hand over hand fish. It's happened to me once.


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

Definetely one for the scrap book! Nice catch


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

That is great!!! Nice fish. I had something similar happen to me many years ago. I was fishing for channels with my dad, just using night crawlers. We were fishing from an old row boat, some how my line got stuck between the oar lock and the boat and my line got nicked and broke when I tried to free it. When I started pulling my line in to get my hook and sinker back, it got tugged back. Ended up getting it in and it was a nice 4 pound channel.


----------



## BASmead (Jan 11, 2008)

ha sweet. I had the same thing happen once with a 2 lb. largemouth on a husky jerk.


----------

